

RaphaëlJS — A JavaScript library for drawing, using SVG and VML - jeff18
http://raphaeljs.com/

======
ddispaltro
They are beginning to release some charting api built on top of raphael here
<http://g.raphaeljs.com/>. The project is at this url
<http://github.com/DmitryBaranovskiy/g.raphael>

~~~
diN0bot
thanks for the heads up!! i'm mucking with the code now.

edit: i had to patch uses of this.raphael.is(obj, "array") with my own isArray
function, since the raphael object doesn't have an is property.

i was using the latest raphael.js in the github repo.

probably the g.raphael repo is out of synch.

anyway, i got the demo graphs on test2.html working. the look ok, but clearly
pre-alpha. very little features, definitely rough.

i can't wait to see where this goes, though.

i tried a quick hack using one of the hard coded demos from the raphael demo
page. dang.

it's late. i'm not sure how far i should persue this. time to sleep on it....
it's so hard to escape the pull of pretty AND fast graphs....

~~~
ddispaltro
Dmitry Baranovskiy is the guy who wrote the
<http://raphaeljs.com/analytics.html> page too.

~~~
diN0bot
i was hacking on <http://raphaeljs.com/chart.html> first because the animation
is just so beautiful. definitely got me digging into the SVG path specs
<http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG/paths.html#PathData> but man is that code a rats
nest. i just had a look at analytics.html and it is a breath of good design.

i really want analytics and chart demos, plus
<http://raphaeljs.com/github/impact.html> to be part of g.raphael.

------
diN0bot
i like raphaeljs. i'm right now hacking on some graphs and wondering if i
should merge some of the demo's from raphaeljs's homepage into a graphing
library or not...

i'm on iteration 2 after static google code api charts, so a little library
building could be ok. normally i'd shoot to reuse a js library, eg flot, for
an iteration 2 hack, but some of this work may be useful for my startup...

i found this jquery+raphael simple graphing library:
<http://github.com/benaskins/simplegraph>

it's definitely simple and...not pretty, though that might be easily
tweakable. could be a good starting place.

Prototype+Raphaeljs <http://github.com/alexyoung/ico> has some nice
screenshots

Prototype+raphaeljs library under "heavy pre-alpha" development, help
desirable: <http://github.com/savetheclocktower/krang>

------
mahmud
Raphael replaced flash for us. Nice little thing.

------
conesus
Thanks jeff18 for submitting this. I am attending the SVG Open 2009 conference
in a couple weeks to present a paper and a workshop on RaphaëlJS.

As a quick intro, Raphaël can be used to create rich interactive graphics,
generating vector elements that are native to the browser and the DOM. Native
DOM elements are exposed to Javascript, allowing for them to be used in the
same manner as any other HTML element.

Raphaël can attach Javascript handlers, events, animations, and other features
native to Javascript to SVG/VML elements created in Raphaël. Raphaël works in
IE6+, FF3+, Safari 3+, and Opera 9.5+.

The presentation and paper will be available on the SVG Open website (as soon
as I finish it):
[http://www.svgopen.org/2009/registration.php?section=abstrac...](http://www.svgopen.org/2009/registration.php?section=abstracts_and_proceedings#paper_20)

------
igrekel
Very very nice, it seems to offer more capabilities than using the javascript
canvas facilities (dashed or dotted lines for example) plus the fact that the
graphic elements are in a DOM structure makes it easier to update existing
graphics rather than having to redraw everything.

Its now on my todo list to experiment with it.

------
sh1mmer
The developer, Dmitry, is a nice guy and pretty responsive on Twitter to
questions about Raphaël.

------
sunkencity
Looks really good! This could be really useful.

I've been looking for something to replace openflashchart, but I would ideally
like something with stacked bar charts. Maybe there's a charting engine
written on top of this somewhere (or that could be written).

------
Tichy
It looks great, but is browser support sufficient? I don't care about IE5 that
much, but has everybody upgraded to Firefox 3 yet?

